# My Leon Cupra .:R



## Tony Maybe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, i wanna share my ride

here when I bought it...



















now clean and shinny in it's first show










.
.
.

and changes began

Coils










Cayenne Wheels










Engine Detail










S3 bar










Wheel spacers










Results:














































And the tlatest mod is Porsche Braking System and FMIC














































Hope you liked it


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

good job!! looks nice


----------



## ItoA (Apr 1, 2013)

Amazing Cupra!!
Good job.
Perfect.


----------



## Bran67don (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing Cupra!!
Good job.
Perfect.


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Keep going bro


----------



## malilnscky.ilya (Jul 22, 2016)

*Good job!*

Very well


----------



## SAILITY (May 23, 2019)

Tony Maybe said:


> Hi everyone, i wanna share my ride
> 
> here when I bought it...
> 
> ...


good job!! looks nice


----------

